# Anubias Nana growing too... quickly?



## Kitana Coldfire (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello again all, I know this may sound like a strange complaint/question, but has anyone here had experience with an Anubias Nana growing too quickly?

I've had mine in my tank for about a month, and about 2-2 1/2 weeks ago it finally acclimated enough to send up its first new leaf. Yay! I was satisfied knowing it was thriving enough to shoot off one leaf, and I figured that would be the last one for a while. Not so. A day after I saw the first new leaf, I noticed a second one beginning to emerge. Followed by a third. And a fourth.

So far, in the course of less than 3 weeks, this single nana has grown four new full (albeit still small) leaves, is halfway towards uncurling a fifth, and I think I see a sixth and seventh budding nearby. Oh, and they're all on one side of the rhizome, the part that's actually farthest away from the light (The light is on a timer, set for 12 hours on/12 hours off). The tank is still in the nitrite stage of fishless, and has been for quite a while now. The heat is at 86 F to try and make it hurry up.

Furthermore, since the leaf explosion started, the adult leaf on the very end of the other side has begun to turn gold, but still looks perfectly healthy otherwise. I'm not very concerned and I'll be pruning it off soon regardless, since I'm fairly certain the discoloration is being caused by the nutrients being directed towards the new leaves. Which brings me back to my main question(s):

Does anyone know why my Nana, a species notorious for growing slower than Christmas, is shooting off leaves like its going out of style? And if its a nutrient imbalance, why is only one of the preexisting adult leaves turning yellow? Shouldn't there be more doing the same? Just what am I doing, well, right?

I know it's something strange to question, but I'm more curious than worried at this point.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...we have a similar situation with petite anubias nana; it too is a slow grower, however it is shooting out roots and sproutin' leaves seemingly daily. Could it be the change in seasons? I suppose we'll know soon.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

I have new leaves sprouting on my anubias about every week, all the rizhomes also send up flower shoots every couple of weeks. These are rather mature plants as I have had them 4+ years.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

The high temperature is likely forcing it to grow faster. You are correct about the yellow leaf. Nutrients are being sequestered for new growth.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried growing Anubias emersed? I think they grow faster in this condition.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> Has anyone tried growing Anubias emersed? I think they grow faster in this condition.


No algae either. I played around moving a coffeefolia back and forth. Leaves die off moving submerged to emersed, but not so much the other way around. Leaves tended to dry out emersed unless you kept it in a covered (very humid) environment.


----------



## Kitana Coldfire (Feb 8, 2011)

I know I posted this a while back, but I thought I would post one final update. I'm still in nitrite (whoo..... 6 weeks and counting -.-), and since I first posted the plant has continued to grow. I've pruned about 4 leaves so far, and split the rhizome into three to relieve some stress on it. The new rhizomes are still acclimating to their separation, while the main plant has responded by growing yet more leaves; however, I think I see the beginnings of new shoots from the split rhizomes, so they seem to be taking the removal well.

I've upped the nutrient dose for the tank, partially for them, but mainly because I have a Banana plant that didn't initially acclimate to the tank very well, forcing me to remove all its leaves at one point. I came back from my break to find that it too was re-growing leaves and looks to be getting healthy once more. My Bacopa is growing incredibly fast, to the point that I don't think it will be practical to keep it. I'll be looking into a replacement in the near future.

So that's what's going on with the plant. I'll leave you all in peace now ^^


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The higher temps and the excess nitrates from the cycle are the main reasons for it growing quickly. There really is not anything you can do. Just enjoy it while it lasts. Also, the gold leaf is dying. You may as well clip it if you haven't already.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow... I wish I could get a new leaf every 4 days.... Haha
One question about my anubias, half is the old rhizome is dying off( turning a bit brown now) while the other half is giving off new leaves every 2-3 weeks. What should I do with the dying brown part? Tear it off or let it be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow... I wish I could get a new leaf every 4 days.... Haha
> One question about my anubias, half is the old rhizome is dying off( turning a bit brown now) while the other half is giving off new leaves every 2-3 weeks. What should I do with the dying brown part? Tear it off or let it be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Separate it with a sharp knife/razor blade. You can throw it away but if your anything like me youll find a nice spot for the bad part and see if you can get it to come back to life.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What if the dying rhizome doesn't have any leaves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> What if the dying rhizome doesn't have any leaves?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a really sharp razor and nick up the rhizome. This should promote new leave growth.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So is it because there's still energy stored in the rhizome that allows it to make new leaves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> So is it because there's still energy stored in the rhizome that allows it to make new leaves?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not sure on that one but the rhizome is still green and I assume that it can also photosynthesis.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anubias will sprout alot of new leaves along the rhizome when you cut off old one prematurely and this is probably what you are seeing. Getting 6-7 leafs per month from the same growing tip really is amazing. They tend to branch out where clipped.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

My anubias nana grows like this, usually at least 2 new leaves every week. This week it started growing a flower I think. At least that's my assumption, because it looks like a pod not a new leaf. I'm waiting to see what it opens up into.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, lucky..... I get a new leaf maybe once every 2 weeks


----------



## Kitana Coldfire (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Anubias will sprout alot of new leaves along the rhizome when you cut off old one prematurely and this is probably what you are seeing. Getting 6-7 leafs per month from the same growing tip really is amazing. They tend to branch out where clipped.


Thing is..... the leaves are all growing on the end that came to me whole. It looks like I got an original end tip on this rhizome, and the tip is where all the leaves are. The clipped end is where the leaves were wilting, which has now been removed and is showing signs of functioning as its own plant. Odd, but its healthy ^^


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I get new leaves all the time. I ei dose and co2 with med light and the growth is great


----------



## Kitana Coldfire (Feb 8, 2011)

Today I did a bit of major tank maintenance, thought I would share.

The baby leaves on the anubias have started to get their adult color. I'm extremely pleased with their progress, and I think they're finally slowing down. The bacopa was removed today and replaced with an amazon sword.

I think I should elaborate on why I did this. The replacement was brought on not by the bacopa dying, but due to it thriving too well. Aside from the occasional dead leaf, it was simply growing too quickly and densely for me to keep up. The leaves that did die were also a pain to remove. Thus, it's out and the sword is in. I'm already liking it, and it looks like I got a healthy specimen.

Moving on, the banana plant is also sprouting new leaves, and I couldn't be happier with its progress. My Java moss, however, is looking alittle brown, and I decided it was finally big enough to remove from the spray bar and place on the large ornament of my tank. Hopefully it'll green out again once I can drop the temperature post-cycle


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi!

I think your case is quite interesting!
Could you tell me what are those water parameters in your tank? that may help me to understand the situation.
pH, gH, kH, no2, no3, co2, temperature.
What is the tank's size, substrate, fertilizer, filtration system used, and the lighting most of all??

I really want to know them, because since everyone else is grow anubias slowly, I guess you are the first in this hobby that want they grow slower 

Regards
B


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

bump! what happen now?


----------



## Zaki (Jan 27, 2015)

bump !!

Hope this thread could be brought back to life.. !

Hey "_Kitana Coldfire_".. Any News .. ??

Would love to know how your Anubias gets that grow rate..

Thanks in advance..


----------

